# Problème d'icône blanche avec LiteIcon



## Yesbut (30 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour ! 

Alors voilà, suite à mon passage sous Mavericks, mes icônes personnalisées étaient revenues aux icônes d'origine... hop hop hop, je lance LiteIcon afin de rétablir ça, et j'ai réussi à modifier toutes mes icônes sauf une : celle du dossier "Documents". Depuis que j'ai essayé de la modifier, avec la même procédure que les autres, elle apparait invariablement sous forme d'une page blanche avec un coin corné, même lorsque je lui demande de restaurer l'originale, mais uniquement dans le Finder, LiteIcon lui m'affiche l'icône que je lui attribue....

Une idée pour solutionner ce problème ? 

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2013)

"NOT compatible with Mountain Lion." alors avec Mavericks ça va être coton.


----------



## Yesbut (30 Octobre 2013)

Ah d'accord.. Et du coup un moyen de remettre l'icône de base ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Octobre 2013)

Aller dans le cambouis.... Dans le contenu du système au vue de l'icône qui te manque.


----------



## Yesbut (30 Octobre 2013)

Je veux bien, mais je ne sais pas trop comment faire ... Autant je me dépatouillais pas mal sous windows pour ce genre de choses, autant sur mac je suis perdue ^^!


----------



## bess. (1 Novembre 2013)

Aller au dossier :


> /System/Library/CoreServices/CoreTypes.bundle/Contents/Resources


Il porte le nom suivant : DocumentsFolderIcon.icns

Je n'ai pas eu de problème à changer l'icône Documents sur Maverciks avec LiteIcon (même si ce dernier n'est pas compatible avec l'ancien félin)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2013)

Et pour les autres icônes ? Ça marche correctement ?


----------



## bess. (2 Novembre 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Et pour les autres icônes ? Ça marche correctement ?



Tout fonctionne (ainsi que les apps) sauf le Finder et la Corbeille (partiellement) que je modifie manuellement.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2013)

Merci de l'info .


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Novembre 2013)

:modo: Urgence escroc en approche....


----------



## Bobbysol (3 Novembre 2013)

bess. a dit:


> Aller au dossier :
> 
> /System/Library/CoreServices/CoreTypes.bundle/Contents/Resources
> 
> ...



Normal que je ne trouve pas de dossier CoreServices dans ma bibliothèque?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Novembre 2013)

AdrienOSx a dit:


> Normal que je ne trouve pas de dossier CoreServices dans ma bibliothèque?




Il y est forcément mais pour le trouver il te faut aller à la racine du système (ton disque dur)/ Système/bibliothèque/Core Service/CoreTypes.bundle, clique droit "Afficher le contenu du paquet" / Content/Ressources et tu le trouveras. ATTENTION tes fichiers sont peut-être classés par type et pas par nom.


----------



## Bobbysol (3 Novembre 2013)

C'est bien là où j'étais, mais rien de rien....
Pour info, je suis sur un retina 13", dernière génération et donc sous Mavericks, ça change peut-être quelque chose?


----------



## bess. (3 Novembre 2013)

Il faut se rendre dans le dossier System, puis tu auras un dossier Bibliothèque.


----------



## Bobbysol (3 Novembre 2013)

Ah, pardon, je me suis précipité dans le dossier bibliothèque alors que vous parliez bien du dossier système depuis le début.. :rallyes:
Un grand merci


----------



## leptitmanu (9 Novembre 2013)

bess. a dit:


> Tout fonctionne (ainsi que les apps) sauf le Finder et la Corbeille (partiellement) que je modifie manuellement.



Hello

comment fais-tu pour modifier les icones associées aux applications ?
Elles n'apparaissent pas dans Liteicon

Merci par avance


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Novembre 2013)

Clic droit sur l'application en question -> Afficher le contenu du paquet -> Contents ->Resources -> tu cherches l'icône de l'application (elle est au format .icns) tu changes son nom pour la garder en archive (par exemple si elle son nom est App.icns et bien tu lui donne le nom de App0.icns) puis tu mets ta nouvelle icône avec le même nom que celle d'avant (App.icns), tu ressors et le tour est joué.

C'est valable aussi pour les applications achetées sur AppStore.


ATTENTION tu grattes dans le dur de l'application donc il ne faut pas faire n'importe quoi. De plus je me suis aperçu que certaines applications n'aimaient pas cette bidouille donc.....


Après tu as la solution du clic droit -> Lire les informations, puis copier/coller de ta nouvelle icône sur l'ancienne.


----------

